# Fix' R UP 'R



## rocketman (Mar 1, 2012)

Get on Craigslist  (Reno Nv) and go to bikes, and click on  Fix' R UP 'R $10. Is this money needed for medical bills?


----------



## Boris (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably a gambling debt. The conversation probably went something like this, "If we don't get the money by tomorrow at 3:00, this will be you!"


----------



## twjensen (Mar 1, 2012)

Here, I'll post the link..ya something went terribly wrong there''
http://reno.craigslist.org/bik/2878897743.html


----------

